
Elon Musk Says Tesla's Self-Driving Tech Already as Good as a Human Driver - doener
https://www.inverse.com/article/38049-elon-musk-self-driving-autopilot-tesla
======
mtgx
The worst driver? An average driver? The best driver? There's a pretty big
difference between all of those.

Also, just like with machines being "just as accurate" at translation from one
language to another, doesn't mean the machine will be as good as the humans at
exactly the same things. A robot that translates from one language to another
with equal level of accuracy as a human would probably sound "off" to a human,
because it would make different types of mistakes.

Similarly, a self-driving car that achieves as few/many accidents per million
miles as an average human driver may also seem like it's driving pretty weird
compared to a human.

> _“Regulators may require some significant margin above human capability in
> order for a full autonomy to be engaged,” said Musk. “They may say it needs
> to be 50 percent safer, 100 percent safer, 1000 percent safer, I don’t know.
> I’m not sure they know either.”_

I would say it needs to be 1,000 percent safer. Better safe than sorry, and at
the rate machine learning chips are improving these days, that would only take
like a car model generation to achieve. So why not wait a few years?

And if human safety is not the primary concern of car makers, because they'd
rather be bragging with their "self-driving feature" for their cars, then they
should consider that if they "screw-up" this self-driving thing initially, it
could ruin it for themselves as well as everyone else for a decade or more. So
again, better safe than sorry?

Also, the next time someone mentions their cars are autonomous, I want to hear
them say in the next sentence how secure software digital systems are against
hackers.

